# Historical TRAMP: "A No. 1" from S.F.



## jtcolfax (Apr 9, 2010)

This is my first post. I drifted in via urban exploration somehow this morning. I have hopped on ONE train....way earlier in life....it took me from my Denver suburb of Westminster...to the other side of Denver....the suburb of Aurora. I hitched to Los Angeles after that. I was running away. Etc. So: I had NO IDEA where it would go.
Just wanted to get OUT. It was Great Excitement. I hurt my knee GOOD, and spend the first few moments rolling around in agony, and then, of course, found that rolling around made me FILTHY.

But anyway. I have some stuff about an OLDE TIME famous Tramp named A No. 1
I thought you might be interested. (I am having tech difficulties....hope this works ok):


I live in Binghamton NY,....and the famous tramp is only mentioned at the bottom of this article...but this is how I first found out about him:








and here is some glip glop from newspaper websites where I cant copy and paste:





and here is where A No. 1 got busted in his hometown of S.F.


----------



## Dustin (Jun 18, 2010)

Lee Marvin played him in Emperor of the North. He must've been one bad ass dude if they figured Lee Marvin could play him.

edit: Found a book he wrote online
http://www.gutenberg.org/files/12424/12424-h/12424-h.htm


----------



## 614 crust (Jun 18, 2010)

there is another one by him called from coast to coast with Jack London. I uploaded it to our downloads section a while back. Here is the link.
http://squattheplanet.com/downloads.php?do=file&id=63

and I just converted the one Dustin just posted the link to to a PDF file and uploaded it to our downloads section as well. So here is a link to that one as well. The Trail of the Tramp by Leon Ray Livingston (A-No-1)
http://squattheplanet.com/downloads.php?do=file&id=92


----------



## mksnowboarder (Jun 19, 2010)

I couldn't really read the original post, but the two books linked are fantastic reads. Anyone got some more sitting around? Google doesn't turn up much.

mike


----------



## Diagaro (Nov 24, 2010)

HOLEY FUCKING SHIT!!!!!!!!!!
I LOVE THIS THANK YOU ALL FOR POSTING THIS SHIT!
The movie was one of the first things that gt me interested in riding trains, I almost know that movie word for word - Have it on my PSP too!


----------

